# Gellifelin Railway Tunnel and Calvert - January 2019



## Newage (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello everyone.

Day 2 of our road trip found us at Gellifelin Railway Tunnel in the dark....woooooohoooooo

The tunnel is on the Abergavenny to Brynmawr railway. This was built upon Baileys Tramway which ran from the ironworks at Nantyglo to the Govilon wharf of the Brecon and Abergavenny Canal, it was converted to loco haulage in 1862, the line stayed open up until 1958, there is a second tunnel next to it but it`s sealed at both ends.

















When we came back out and were about to call it a day Fluffy said there was another tunnel under where we were some where but he didn`t know where, so quick look over the edge with a torch and there it is - it would be rude not to have a quick look.

This is Gellifelin dry calvert, it has an amazing fall in height and is series of sweeping left and right curves.





















Thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 12, 2019)

Glad we found it !! Next time we will have to sniff out the wet culvert with all those impressive brick arches. I can still see you doing the tripod tango on the slippery drainage slope - how you stayed upright was amazing but a bloody good larf !! I was always there to rescue you mate and I would have rushed to your assistance as soon as I'd finished waving me torch !!


----------



## psykie (Jan 12, 2019)

Love the greens in the fourth picture, beautifully shot!


----------



## jadewest94 (Jan 12, 2019)

huh cool, never knew this was here! im only 15 minutes away from brynmawr myself!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2019)

Love a bit of tunnel action and that one's a belter. Good work finding it but I guess once your in....


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 12, 2019)

Is it not a culvert??

Looking at these I keep thinking they'd sound great with my motorcycle in them!

Might be plain old tunnels but they're interesting (to me anyway) and worthy of reports.


----------

